# Dashboard Warning Lights and ABS/Stabillitrak Problems



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Good afternoon all,

Yesterday I drove my 2012 Cruze home after a snowstorm, on the drive home my dashboard gave me an ABS light and a Traction Control light on my dash along with text warnings on the information center saying Service Stabillitrak and Service Traction Control.

I had onstar run a diagnostic (they told me what I already knew) so then I took it to my dealer to make a service appointment. They told me that sometimes road slush will get into the wheel sensors and cause the ABS and traction control to fail, and that it would likely clear up on its own. I told them that I would call and cancel my apt if that happened.

Has anyone had this happen? Did you find a solution?

My cruze has just over 5000 miles, no accidents.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Go do an undercarriage wash. That will clear any slush and ice buildup.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm calling BS on the dealer. The wheel speed sensors on this car are located in a very protected location (at least in the front), and are weather-tight themselves. 

I'd take it in to get documented, and a further diagnostic run. It's possible a faulty wheel speed sensor is to blame, and I'd want it fixed so the safety features work correctly.


----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey I had that problem along with losing some oil monitor your oil because in my car it was an undoc issue with the turbo just had it replaced


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have it happen a few times, always goes away shortly though


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

There was a docummented problem. In '11 with dirty wheel speed sensors on the Cruze. The sensors are segmented magnetic rings and if they become dirty, the speed is not picked up properly. There was write up on it in TechLink.


----------



## DominCruze (Nov 28, 2012)

Had this problem with my 2011 Cruze LS, winter time. I didn't run my car that time, it was staying outside warming up, all of a sudden Stabillitrak, and Reduced Engine Power showed up on a dash. Made an Appointment with Local Chevy Dealers, but next day it went off, so i canceled the appointment and currently waiting for it to happen second time.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've had this happen, but not on the Cruze.

The dealer's explanation was actually well-founded, not BS for once.


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the responses everyone,

I'm going to have them look at it on Monday because I also got a recall notice in the mail today for an airbag problem, so it needs to be seen anyway.
I'll report back with the outcome and excuse.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

WX4WTF said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone,
> 
> I'm going to have them look at it on Monday because I also got a recall notice in the mail today for an airbag problem, so it needs to be seen anyway.
> I'll report back with the outcome and excuse.




WX4WTF,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Stacy,

Brought my Cruze to my dealer today and they eventually told me that there was a TSB issued for this particular issue (wheel speed sensor). They said they would take my car for repair on Wednesday and have me in a loaner until the service was complete. Unfortunately there is a major snow storm due tonight which means i'll have to drive without Traction Control and ABS, But whatever. Funny thing is, the GM recall number I gave them for the airbag issue supposedly doesn't exist.. (WTF?) So I'm bringing the recall notice with me when I get back in there.

Kind of crappy that I have to wait so long, but it's a busy dealership.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is a brand new recall and the service adviser may not be aware of it yet. My recommendation is always take "recall letters" in with you. That way you don't get charged if you're out of warranty and it helps the dealership's service department find the recall information.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

WX4WTF said:


> Hi Stacy,
> 
> Brought my Cruze to my dealer today and they eventually told me that there was a TSB issued for this particular issue (wheel speed sensor). They said they would take my car for repair on Wednesday and have me in a loaner until the service was complete. Unfortunately there is a major snow storm due tonight which means i'll have to drive without Traction Control and ABS, But whatever. Funny thing is, the GM recall number I gave them for the airbag issue supposedly doesn't exist.. (WTF?) So I'm bringing the recall notice with me when I get back in there.
> 
> Kind of crappy that I have to wait so long, but it's a busy dealership.




WX4WTF,
Thank you for the update on this. If you would like me to look into the recall notice you received please send me a PM with your VIN and I would be happy to do so. I would also recommend that you bring the notice with you when you go to your dealer. Please keep me posted on the progress with this and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Stacy,

Dropped my car off this morning and they had me set up in a rental. It only took them about 2 hours to complete the repair. From the service invoice it states the right-rear wheel hub had a piece of metal debris on the speed sensor magnet. They cleaned the hub and reinstalled. Cleared the codes and test drove - issue gone.

I'm not so sure I like the idea that a small piece of metal road debris can send my Cruze into a tailspin as far as the vehicle safety systems are concerned. This is something GM should really look into. There has to be a way to improve the design on the wheel hub to prevent this.

As for the recall, I brought the notice in with me and they told me that they weren't able to do anything about it until February, I guess that's when it becomes serviceable. I guess I'm okay with that as long as my airbag system functions normally and doesn't pose a risk to myself or my family.

Anyway, overall I'm satisfied at this point. As usual, my dealer provided fast service and took good care of my Cruze.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

WX4WTF said:


> Hi Stacy,
> 
> Dropped my car off this morning and they had me set up in a rental. It only took them about 2 hours to complete the repair. From the service invoice it states the right-rear wheel hub had a piece of metal debris on the speed sensor magnet. They cleaned the hub and reinstalled. Cleared the codes and test drove - issue gone.
> 
> ...



WX4WTF,
Thank you for the update. I am happy to hear that your dealer has been able to get this issue resolved for you. I am also happy to hear that you are satisfied with your service. I will pass along your comments. Thank you for your feedback. If you ever have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Scottybones (Jan 2, 2013)

I had issues like you were talking about, intermitently and the car finally died on me the other day. Come to find out that it was a bad negative battery cable. Resitance was growing more and more as it was driven and finally got to the point that there wasn't enough voltage anymore.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

IT died driving to work Dec. 31 st what a drag . Castle chevrolet took care of me and the problem.
The techs though put 2 new dents in IT . I am pissed about that though.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I just wanted to touch base with you, Scottybones, to see how things were going with the Cruze.

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


----------



## rich2173 (Mar 30, 2012)

I had basically the same thing, mine said service stabilitrack, traction control and power steering. However, it has happened 3 times while driving. All 3 times, the speedometer froze at whatever speed I was doing and the driver info center also froze at the speed I was doing. At a dead stop it would say I was going 55 mph. The only thing that worked was the tachometer. The really bad thing was the 2nd time I pulled over and tried to turn the car on and off a few times because it would not go away, than the car decided it would not start. I had to have it towed in and of course it started than, made me miss a day of work. I had it checked out by the dealership twice and they, "Tightened a few things". After the first trip they said it was good, than it did it again. It has been a few thousand miles since the last trip and it has not happened again so hopefully it is fixed, really annoying to have a new car and have no clue how fast you are going. If it happens to me again I am going to contact a lemon law lawyer and see what can be done, because I will not deal with this on a brand new car. I only have about 12,000 miles on it.


----------



## Scottybones (Jan 2, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> I just wanted to touch base with you, Scottybones, to see how things were going with the Cruze.
> 
> Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


They took car of it no problem. Got a rental car while they were waiting on parts. Andy was really nice and took care of it quickly. Would've like to see them run the car through a car wash though.


----------

